
The Safest Place in a Car Crash Isn’t the Back Seat Anymore - pseudolus
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/06/12/business/seatbelts-back-seat-safety.html
======
modeless
This made me curious about the Model 3 I have. The owners manual states that
the rear seats do have pretensioners, although they are only for the shoulder
while the front seats have them for the lap belt as well. It doesn't say
anything about load limiters though.

------
zizee
Tangent to the article: I have often wondered if it would be advantageous to
start offering an optional 2nd sash belt to better secure the passenger to
lateral movement, and spread the belt load across more area.

~~~
copperx
That's a great idea, but we shouldn't forget about securing the head too. I
think about that frequently since the day a friend was killed while riding on
the back seat of the car. The crash was a low force T-bone collision, but he
had an internal decapitation because of lateral head movement.

~~~
zizee
That is rather horrific. I am sorry to hear that happened.

I like the idea of some sort of head restraint. The challenge with a head
restraint would be making something not restrictive, and silly looking,
otherwise people would just not use it.

